# Car Designed for Uberpool/Grabshare (ride-sharing)



## ilovecars (Aug 23, 2017)

I am a student from NUS doing a project on designing a car for ride-sharing. Any inputs on this or any discord with reference to this?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ilovecars said:


> I am a student from NUS doing a project on designing a car for ride-sharing. Any inputs on this or any discord with reference to this?


Must have 8 doors to slam.


----------



## ilovecars (Aug 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Must have 8 doors to slam.


SIMILAAANNN


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

What ideas do you have ?
Have you driven ?
Have you ridden ?
Are innovations to be directed towards driver, rider, or both ?

Could we have inexpensive sensors so pax cant open doors into bicyclists and traffic ? They just fling doors open without thinking or looking sometimes.

My biggest fear is customer stepping out into moving vehicle.

You could design handicap accessible vehicle, that could quickly convert to full capacity seating for ambulatory passengers when not used for handicapped.
This is big problem !
Loss of seating capacity to accompdate handicap passengers.
Some cities require 50% of taxi fleets to be accessible.
Soon, ride share will Have to follow.

Good design for this would sell RIGHT NOW.

Research mandates for handicap accessibility. You will see.
A worthy cause if you can do it.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Just a few ideas : Anti slam doors, anti puke system, adaptive suspension, inside easy glide in/out back seats, 4 indepent lock door buttons with cyclist, skater or longboard side detectors


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

ilovecars said:


> I am a student from NUS doing a project on designing a car for ride-sharing. Any inputs on this or any discord with reference to this?


Hard plastic seats and a drain the floor so you can hose out the entire interior...


----------



## mindthelines (Jan 2, 2017)

Also, lexan or some other shatter resistant shields for the driver. 360 degree protection please. If you can isolate the air around the driver from the rest of the cabin even better.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

A vehicle that is adaptable to drivers needs based on the market. Many accessories and low cost per mile to operate. 

My perfect vehicle would have a cabin similar to those used in England, the cabin would have additional rear facing seats that can fold up and out of the way making room for a wheel chair if needed. 

Hybrid would be good - must have high gas mileage and low maintenance cost. 
Decent sound system and built in dash cameras which connect to the cloud.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

ilovecars said:


> I am a student from NUS doing a project on designing a car for ride-sharing. Any inputs on this or any discord with reference to this?


Well, let's see here...

It needs to be fuel efficient. It needs to be maneuverable. It should also be quick so that rides can be done in the least amount of time

The doors should be designed so that they cannot be slammed, and the interior needs to be designed so that messes (vomit) can be easily cleaned.

Delete the radio and sound system so the passengers cannot play their music, and remove any access to the heating and cooling system by the passengers as well.

No ability to carry luggage, groceries, or service animals would also be a plus. They are nothing more than a royal PITA.

Keep it simple to operate, and make it sexy so that passengers will want rides.

If I was going to design such a vehicle, it would look like this --


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ilovecars said:


> I am a student from NUS doing a project on designing a car for ride-sharing. Any inputs on this or any discord with reference to this?


Something like a police Ford, vinyl floors vinyl seats....minus the V8


----------

